# Killstreaks!



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 18, 2010)

Post your highest kill streak and what game.

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare - 15 Kills
Call of Duty: World at War - 7-8 Kills
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 - 14 Kills
Battlefield: Bad Company 2 - 11 Kills
Battlefield 1943 - 4 Kills?


----------



## David (Apr 18, 2010)

mw1 18 or something
waw 18 too i think
mw2 29


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 18, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> mw1 18 or something
> waw 18 too i think
> mw2 29


Did you get the nuke?


----------



## David (Apr 18, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


of course.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 18, 2010)

On Battlefront II I got a 12 kill streak, does that count?


----------



## SockHead (Apr 18, 2010)

Modern Warfare 2 it's 25 for me.


----------



## Professor Falken (Apr 18, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> On Battlefront II I got a 12 kill streak, does that count?


Battlefront II is better than all of the Call of Duty games combined.  *censored.3.0* yeah.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 18, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> On Battlefront II I got a 12 kill streak, does that count?


I don't see why not considering you still get kill-streaks you just don't get any prizes for them.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 18, 2010)

Professor Falken said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still need to beat that, I think I am on Tantive IV.

EDIT: Would anyone on TBT be interested in playing Battlefront II online?


----------



## ATWA (Apr 18, 2010)

MW: 23
MW2: 31
1943: like 34
MAG: 10 or 11


----------



## Professor Falken (Apr 18, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Professor Falken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends for what system.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 18, 2010)

Professor Falken said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have it on PS2,  but I think it can do cross system online.


----------



## Professor Falken (Apr 18, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Professor Falken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you need connector cables to connect the PS2 to the internet?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 18, 2010)

Professor Falken said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have them, just no one plays online anymore.

I used to love playing R&C:UYA against people, but most of them hacked. :/


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

43.

Unreal Tournament YEARS ago xD Man that was the best 20minutes of my life.
Headshot-doublekill-multikill-UltraKill-MONSTERKILLx8-Unstoppable

Lol i loved that game, i swear i've gotten higher streaks but i the only one i remember is 43


----------



## Pear (Apr 19, 2010)

In MW2 I got up to 12, then got hit by a random ass predator missile. At first I was like, "FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-" then I raeg quit and threw my controller down.


----------



## Conor (Apr 19, 2010)

MW2: 14
BC2: 4


----------



## David (Apr 19, 2010)

all you guys have low killstreaks :S


----------



## Thunder (Apr 19, 2010)

Uh, maybe between 15-20? Don't remember, cuz the highest one i had was a Pave Low. but i do remember camping on Estate with a FAL  (Against my bros)


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 19, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> all you guys have low killstreaks :S


>implying he has had MILLIONS in a killstreak to try and make his manhood look bigger.

(coffeebean! smirk)


----------



## David (Apr 19, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, im just surprised, your kills come in fast  when you have air support going. and yes i totally have MILLIONS!


----------



## Thunder (Apr 19, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit, don't start.

You guys have already *censored.3.0*ed up enough topics.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 19, 2010)

On my account it's 23 but I went to a friends and got 31 on his account and I was like WTF WHY DON'T I DO THAT ON MY ACC LOL but yeah anyway, 31.


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 19, 2010)

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare - 7
Call of Duty: World at War - 12-15
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 - 5 QQ


----------



## Pear (Apr 19, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> all you guys have low killstreaks :S


I don't camp, I rush. So that gives me high kills, but relatively high deaths too.


----------



## David (Apr 19, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont camp either, but i also dont rush, i got my first nuke on highrise, i was patrolling the office buildings and underground with an ebr m21 sniper and a striker. second nuke was with an acr on wasteland.


----------



## Pear (Apr 19, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noob rush.  I just don't have the patience to stay in one place.


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 19, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just can't stand snipers at all in mw2

i am a ump45 noob srry


----------



## Elliot (Apr 19, 2010)

WaW= 21.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 20, 2010)

Pizza Survivor said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ump45 would be unstoppable if it had a lot less recoil.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 20, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Pizza Survivor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, OT a little but on Unreal tournament i'd just run around with the Flak Cannon and when i saw someone i'd hold down the Secondary weapon button and blast them.

Or i'd use the rocket launcher, hold down the weapon button and fire 5/6 rockets at them 8D


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 20, 2010)

17 for MW2. I was using a Predator Missile, Emergency Airdrop and an AC130.


----------



## Robin (Apr 20, 2010)

MW2 - 31 

I have a total of 8 nukes. Not great.


----------



## Robin (Apr 20, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Pizza Survivor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use a silencer, that cuts out most of it.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Apr 20, 2010)

Modern Warfare 2: My Highest was 27 !


----------



## Horus (Apr 20, 2010)

MW2 58


----------



## Riri (Apr 20, 2010)

World at War was somethin' like 25. Any other FPS I wouldn't know, because I either die to much or don't keep track.


----------



## Pear (Apr 20, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> MW2 58


Holy *censored.2.0*, I've never even seen anyone get that many kills in a game, much less a streak. 0_e


----------



## Thunder (Apr 20, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> MW2 58


u lie


----------



## Horus (Apr 21, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I pro sabotage :3

Otherwise it's be like 20 because I play Search like 90% of the time.


----------



## Carlist Fern (Apr 22, 2010)

Oooh.

Call of Duty 4: 30 (team deathmatch)
Modern Warfare 2: 37 (plus 5/6 for the nuke) (team deathmatch)
Halo 3: 46 (across a four round game of Territories)
Bad Company 2: Who knows?

In my opinion, kill streaks outside of team deathmatch in CoD don't count.


----------



## Horus (Apr 23, 2010)

Carlist Fern said:
			
		

> Oooh.
> 
> Call of Duty 4: 30 (team deathmatch)
> Modern Warfare 2: 37 (plus 5/6 for the nuke) (team deathmatch)
> ...


How so? A kill streak should be measured on how many kills you get without dying, and in Team Deathmatch you only so much time and there's a cap on top of that so it's very limited unlike sabotage, besides they're scrubs so it's not very hard to go 25-30


----------



## Carlist Fern (Apr 23, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Carlist Fern said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will agree that the cap is problematic, but it's the simple fact that team deathmatch is what the game and maps were made for.  In every other gametype, sabotage included, there are objectives other than killing the enemy.  In the other gametypes the killstreaks allow you the rewards that will help you and your teammates with the objective.  If you want to brag about your sabotage skills, show me how quickly and efficiently you can arm the bomb, not how many people you can kill that are distracted by focusing on the objective.  Killstreaks are only impressive in team deathmatch.


----------



## Earth (Apr 23, 2010)

9. Boo-yah.


----------



## Horus (Apr 23, 2010)

Carlist Fern said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You make it sound like you don't die in Sabotage


----------



## Elliot (Apr 23, 2010)

Earth said:
			
		

> 9. Boo-yah.


You're back ! 8D
(It's Knightlordco )

Anyways, got  a new killstreak, 
WaW: 26.


----------



## Carlist Fern (Apr 23, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Carlist Fern said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I really don't.  I was saying that that's an example of something in sabotage that's far more impressive than a killstreak.


----------



## David (Apr 23, 2010)

Carlist Fern said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sabotage sucks, people use it as a 20 min deathmatch, play demolition if you guys wanna plant bombs.


----------



## Horus (Apr 24, 2010)

Carlist Fern said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like David said, most people don't even plant until the last 5 minutes so that's pretty much like a 15 minute game of Team Deathmatch without a cap, now even though you're one of the scrubs that play in Team Deathmatch 90% of their time in MW2, I'll try to explain how much you lack in brain power. First off, a kill streak is a streak of kills meaning from the point you first kill someone to the point you finally die, if the game ends it's unfinished for example I was 21-0 in a game in Estate but the game ended because my team mates kill has well which means I could have gotten a nuke now in sabotage it's defending your side and invading the others in hopes of destroying the objective you still die JUST HAS MUCH people still camp, and people still rush. Secondly, the game isn't made for *censored.3.0*ing Team Deathmatch just because it's on the top of the other game modes or because it's popular. A kill streak is impressive in any game mode, if more than any Search because you only get one life which they call an Ace because you kill the entire enemy team but does that make it less has important than a 30 kill streak in Team Deathmatch? No

I'll edit this with more maybe but there's a storm here and I don't want to retype this...


----------



## Nic (Apr 24, 2010)

Modern warfare 2:  129

Not even close what I said.


----------



## Horus (Apr 24, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Modern warfare 2:  129
> 
> Not even close what I said.


This doesn't include boosters good sir


----------



## Nic (Apr 24, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops.


----------



## Horus (Apr 24, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be glad you just edited that


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 24, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did he say?


----------



## Horus (Apr 25, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Then you should allow it"


Was going to flame for boosting c:


----------



## Carlist Fern (Apr 25, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> you're one of the scrubs that play in Team Deathmatch 90% of their time in MW2, I'll try to explain how much you lack in brain power.


Oh, please.  I play in Team Deathmatch primarily because that is what the game's maps were made for.  The other gametypes are there for variety.  And based on the fact that you just used the cringe-inducing word "scrub", I can bet you have an unhealthy obsession with this game.  When your K/DR reaches 2.4 with 36,000 kills and you hit 34 nukes, then we'll talk.  See?  Two can play at your stupid game.


----------



## Horus (Apr 26, 2010)

Carlist Fern said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm ready to talk, every map consists of 3 routes from a spawn to the other, how does that make it "Made" for Team Death? They don't make the maps specifically for a certain game mode otherwise there wouldn't be any other game modes it makes no sense. I suppose you're right about the obsession if you think lack of sleep is unhealthy but I like games like people like baseball or football.


----------



## Carlist Fern (Apr 26, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Carlist Fern said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's called a good level design.  I'm not saying that the gametypes don't "work" on the maps, I'm just saying that all the maps are pretty neutral in terms of their layout.  For example, in Halo 3 there's a map called High Ground.  True you can play Team Slayer and whatnot on that map, but it is obviously set up for one-sided objective games like assault or capture the flag.  There are very few maps like that in MW2, perhaps Estate, but that functions just fine in team deathmatch by giving those in the estate a clear advantage.  The "rush the base" mentality that map tends to impart is based on the desire for kills.


----------



## Horus (Apr 26, 2010)

Carlist Fern said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you're describing to me seems like an opinion, which I honestly don't give a *censored.2.0* about, you will never see anything about an article, or something on Wikipedia saying that these maps were made for Team Death, You're just so narrow minded that it bugs me, none of these maps were set up for Team Death got it? It doesn't matter if you think it does or doesn't and even if it did everyone would love every map but almost no one likes Rust and why do you think that it? Because it's too small and the game is literally 1-4 minutes, which comes back too kill streaks, if you only count Team Death then fine, remake a topic about kill streaks in MW2 in Team Death, has they all count in this thread, but either way I'll still have a higher Kill streak.


----------



## Carlist Fern (Apr 26, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Carlist Fern said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chill out.  Don't get your hardcore gamer rage all up in a dander.  I distinctly remember reading an article published by Infinity Ward for Call of Duty 4 saying each map is made with team deathmatch in mind.  Rust being an obvious FFA map, name me one other map that doesn't work for team deathmatch.  None, right?  Now name me a map that doesn't work for any other gametype.  You can think of several, like search and destroy on Wasteland, or headquarters on, you know, any damn map.  

But I'm glad my narrow-mindedness bugs you, because the second you used the word "scrub" in a conversation I knew you were the type that couldn't be reasoned with anyways.  You asked me why I don't think non-team deathmatch killstreaks should count, and I told you.  You still haven't replied to the fact that sabotage is about scoring first, kills second.  The fact is every gametype but team deathmatch has people preoccupied with something other than killing your ass, so any killstreak in that mode is immediately cheapened by the fact that the people you just killed may not have been trying to kill you.  I know it makes you angry to realize this, but a skillful arm in Sabotage is twenty times more impressive than you picking off 20 people who don't give a *censored.2.0* about you in a row.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 26, 2010)

Modern Warfare: 19


----------



## Horus (Apr 26, 2010)

Carlist Fern said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pic or it never happened

You honestly think people care about some win lose ratio they can't control? The priority is something more like this: Advancing level > Challenges > Winning the actual game


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 26, 2010)

Stop *censored.4.1* about what is more impressive.

This thread is about kill streaks, the highest one you got. Any game. Any map. Any game type.

Now *censored.9.10*.


----------



## John102 (Apr 26, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Stop *censored.4.1* about what is more impressive.
> 
> This thread is about kill streaks, the highest one you got. Any game. Any map. Any game type.
> 
> Now *censored.9.10*.


I once got 9,001


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 26, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job John.


----------



## Princess (Apr 26, 2010)

CoD:MW2




..3
XD


----------



## Carlist Fern (Apr 27, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Carlist Fern said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Contrary to your nice bit of internet knowledge, "pic or it didn't happen" simply isn't necessarily true.

It's been interesting to see you constantly change whatever topic it is we were discussing, who ever said a thing about win/loss ratio?


----------



## Horus (Apr 27, 2010)

Carlist Fern said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need proof, not some more bs from you.

the game, like winning or losing a round of sabotage which you think is amazingly important, I don't give a *censored.3.0* about any w/lr



> Stop *censored.4.1* about what is more impressive.
> 
> *This thread is about kill streaks, the highest one you got. Any game. Any map. Any game type.*
> 
> Now *censored.9.10*.



^^^^^^^^ now *censored.3.0* off


----------



## Spaghettionatree (Apr 27, 2010)

On COD 4, I have a kill streak of like, 20 something
On WAW, i think its like 15
and On Modern Warfare 2, my highest is like 35 legit


----------

